# speedsolving the rubik's snake



## cookingfat (Jan 31, 2009)

I got a rubik's snake for christmas and had it for a few weeks before I realised people were speedsolving them by making it from a line into a ball. I tried it myself and after a couple of days was getting sub-10 seconds, now I normally get 5s or 6s averages. My best time is 5.15

I was just wondering if many other people here did this and what are your times?

Also are there any mods you can do to it?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 31, 2009)

Hehehe, I've been trying this the past few days: I bought a Rubik's Snake at Xmas for one of my kids (one of those presents I buy for the kids which is really for myself!). I was interested to see that the stickers on the ends of the puzzle say "Rubik's Snake" but the box is labelled "Rubik's Twist". Anyhow - I'm about to try a speedsolve...

Hmmm, *24.45* -- not very impressive! I certainly didn't need that 15 second pre-inspection time 

I started my twists in the middle of the puzzle which is probably a poor choice. Another try...

*14.63* -- much better! 

I remember these from the early 80s when I was a kid at junior school and there were many poor quality rip-offs around that would get really loose after a short amount of use. Perhaps a real loose snake would be the best mod - you'd just have to sort of crumple it up!


----------



## qazefth (Jan 31, 2009)

It was a really cool puzzle!


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 31, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I was just wondering if many other people here did this and what are your times?


Single UWR, avg UWR. My best Snake broke a long time ago and I haven't really practised since then. It took a long time to make it really loose.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 31, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering if many other people here did this and what are your times?
> ...



yeah I saw those records, dang your fast man, how you manage to get sub-2?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 31, 2009)

When I had mine I was really digging it. I averaged about 6 seconds. There were some kids who thought it was cool(like, 4-5), so I gave it to them. Haven't messed around with one since.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 24, 2009)

Didn't want to start a new thread so I necro's this one. 

Can someone please tell me what the solved state for a snake is?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

It's like a ball thing, when it's super-compacted.
Scrambled state is when it's in a line.

It usually comes packaged in the ball.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 24, 2009)

I own a Rubik's snake puzzle. But I have a Chinese made one. You can't really speedsolve this puzzle. It is intended to make as many interesting shapes as you can. The box on the Chinese version shows 24 possible shapes. You can probably find many, many more. I'm too lazy to do this now. But back in the early 1990's, I did discover over 40 new states though.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> It's like a ball thing, when it's super-compacted.
> Scrambled state is when it's in a line.
> 
> It usually comes packaged in the ball.



Like this?







That can't be it. Seriously. I bought one yesterday and managed to get it into this state in what must've been 2 minutes MAX on my first try. I didn't struggle at all, I just... did it. 

Is that really it? Where's the challenge? :confused:


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 24, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> That can't be it. Seriously. I bought one yesterday and managed to get it into this state in what must've been 2 minutes MAX on my first try. I didn't struggle at all, I just... did it.
> Is that really it? Where's the challenge? :confused:


You overlooked the challenge - perhaps because the challenge is so small for you! For speedsolving it is a dexterity challenge much like the Magic.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 24, 2009)

Aha, so it's more of a "We know the solved state is a piece of cake, so how FAST can you get it there" puzzle?

Hmmm.

Thanks guys


----------



## Muesli (Oct 24, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Aha, so it's more of a "We know the solved state is a piece of cake, so how FAST can you get it there" puzzle?
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Thanks guys



Not even. It's more of a "mess around with it and generally have a play until you get bored" puzzle. I don't think it's designed to be "solved" per se.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

It's basically like magic.
Just do it fasts.
Then more fasts.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 24, 2009)

I see. Cool. Thanks guys


----------



## anders (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are the Snake ranking from competitions: http://www.speedcubing.com/results/...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, I forgot I made this thread. I still practice snake now and again, current pb single 3.52, average of 5 - 4.12.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 21, 2010)

Heh, good thing I did a search, otherwise... well you don't want to know.

I also practise Snake these days, averaging around 7.50 seconds, best time being 4.90.


----------



## S4sami (Sep 18, 2016)

I might be a bit late, but how do you speed solve it? Is there some technique?


----------

